# Introducing Stella



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Please welcome Stella. My new foster. Stella is 6 months old and has mild sub aortic stenosis. She is very shy, as they beat her in her previous home . They used to call her to them and when she came they would kick her . She is very, very sweet and has the most wiggly butt ever :
She is available for adoption through Golden Bond Rescue of Oregon.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Allan's Girl said:


> She is very shy, as they beat her in her previous home . They used to call her to them and when she came they would kick her .


You may have just broken my heart! That is so very cruel and I can't imagine how anyone could do such a thing, although I know it happens more than most of us would like to admit.

Cheers to Stella living in a safe and loving home until she finds her forever family!!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

She's a beautiful girl with lovely eyes!!! I hope she finds her forever home with somebody who will truly love and appreciate her!!!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I could think of a few things that should be done to her former "people," and I use that term very loosely.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

OMG! Why would you take in the most loving breed then beat them. It breaks their little love souls. If I was in your state, I would apply to adopt her.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad Stella made her way into rescue so that she can experience what a good home is with love and people to cherish her. Glad she will not be getting kicked anymore. Good luck with her and finding her a forever home to be loved for the sweetheart she is.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

She is so pretty how could anyone do that to her. I just read your post to DH and he said he would be going over there and "beatin' some......"


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Belle's Mom said:


> She is so pretty how could anyone do that to her. I just read your post to DH and he said he would be going over there and "beatin' some......"


I know, seriously! Poor Stella, if you reach for her she folds like an accordion. If you say no too strongly she curls up in a ball. I have had her now for about 4 weeks and she has made tremendous progress, but is still very afraid of being hurt by people. It breaks my heart!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

She is a lovely girl, thank you for showing her people can be kind and loving.

Makes me so MAD how she was treated!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Keep your camera handy, I really want to see pics of her when she trusts enough to smile.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

mylissyk said:


> Keep your camera handy, I really want to see pics of her when she trusts enough to smile.


I hope I have her with me long enough to see that day!


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

God Bless you for taking her in and fostering her. Here's hopes that some honorable individual or family will happily give her a forever loving home.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Thank You for helping her heal. She does have stunning eyes and I hope the day comes sooner rather than later when you get to see them smile.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Srella is gorgeous and has such beautiful eyes. Thank you for fostering her and showing her love. You are a wonderful person!! Give Stella a big hug from us!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

What a beautiful girl. There sure are some horrid people in the world. I hope Stella soon believes and trusts that not all of us are like that.


----------



## elisabeth (May 3, 2010)

What a horrid story.. poor baby girl!

She is simply adorable. :wub:


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

You beautiful, beautiful girl. I hope you find the home of your dreams. Where you have little friends to play with and children to hug you and sleep with. A warm bed and a family that loves you!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Laurie said:


> She's a beautiful girl with lovely eyes!!! I hope she finds her forever home with somebody who will truly love and appreciate her!!!


Me too!

Stella is a beauty, it always amazes me how forgiving and loving a dog can be when someone has been so cruel to them.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Stella*

Stella is just gorgeous!
Bless you for fostering her=can't wait to hear her progress!!!!


----------



## arkpark (May 5, 2011)

*arkpark*

Poor, sweet thing, how very cruel. I am relieved she has found her way to you and then hopefully to a good and loving forever home.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so glad she's in your loving home now. I know you will make sure you find the perfect family for her.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I know that she will find her furever home and her past will be a long lost memory to her. There are only good happy times now for her furever and ever. 

Isnt it great to see her start to blossom alittle?


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Stella is lovely. Thank you for taking her in and showing her what REAL humans are like.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Stella*

Stella is an absolutely gorgeous girl and I am so glad she has a wonderful foster like you!!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Stella is just lovely how could anyone do that to her  but we know it goes on i know what i would like to do to that sort of person.

Thanks for helping her and lets hope you can get a photo of her with a lovely golden smile on her face


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm a little late seeing this thread but just wanted to say thank you so much for bringing Stella into your home and showing her what true love really is. It just breaks my heart to think of someone doing that to her, what horrible people and I hope they get what's coming to them eventually, you know "what goes around, comes around"! She is such a beautiful girl and I look forward to seeing more pics of her and hearing how she is progressing!


----------

